# which headlights do you like better??



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i like left


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

craigqc said:


> i like left


I'm leaning that way too. I like the stealth with the black. Thinking about putting tint film on the tails too. Black rims too?? Oh god, maybe I'm getting ahead of myself, hee hee.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

stealth all the way


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

left with hid retro would look hot


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> left with hid retro would look hot


You know it LIU!!! Can't wait till I have the cash!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

matcapir said:


> You know it LIU!!! Can't wait till I have the cash!!!


start saving lil man... TSX projectors run abotu 230-250 ish w/out hid bulbs or ballast :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

left. the chrome looks tacky, especially with that large, gawdy piece of flat, mirror-like chrome. yuuuuccck...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

stealth. I miss having stealth on my car.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

left if you go with HID...that'd be hawt.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the chrome would look good on lighter cars, but black on black baby.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

black on black baby

i got black with black corners on black car. looks sick especially with the projectors w/ HID. sexy.

did u buy both the chrome and black projectors or did you photoshop?


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

soccrstar said:


> black on black baby
> 
> i got black with black corners on black car. looks sick especially with the projectors w/ HID. sexy.
> 
> did u buy both the chrome and black projectors or did you photoshop?


It's a photoshop install!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

stealth. Are those the halo stealth or the original stealth?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

matcapir said:


> It's a photoshop install!!


wait, I recognise those headlights. You took them off my car, LOL


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> wait, I recognise those headlights. You took them off my car, LOL


Hey ninety nine, they actually aren't off yours. They are off a blue Se-r Sentra. They had pictures of both headlights I've photoshopped in seperate pictures on same car. I tried to find the picture on the boards and the web and can't. My apologies for not being able to give the credit to the person, but I believe that they photoshopped them onto their car aswell.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

matcapir said:


> Hey ninety nine, they actually aren't off yours. They are off a blue Se-r Sentra. They had pictures of both headlights I've photoshopped in seperate pictures on same car. I tried to find the picture on the boards and the web and can't. My apologies for not being able to give the credit to the person, but I believe that they photoshopped them onto their car aswell.



Found it over on the sr20 forums... The ride belongs to tomcat5678 and my thanks goes out to him for the images of the headlights. Link to thread is below.

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=76714


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

LEFT LEFT LEFT *chants until his cold kills his voice again*


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

The left one is sweet.The right is too much chrome for me.Stick with the left black on black :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> left. the chrome looks tacky, especially with that large, gawdy piece of flat, mirror-like chrome. yuuuuccck...


i have always thought the version 2 corners (i think, its the black with the chrome reflectors) would look great with the black halos, BUT keep the "inner tube" part (the part from the reflector out) chrome, and the out side black. that way they match. 

p.s. BTW the ones on the left are the real projectors from matrix (not the halos :thumbup: )


----------

